

Steve Jobs's Strategy? "Get Rid of the Crappy Stuff" - trustfundbaby
http://www.fastcompany.com/article/the-innovation-secrets-of-steve-jobshttp://www.fastcompany.com/article/the-innovation-secrets-of-steve-jobs

======
devmonk
It's good advice.

However, IMO, I still don't credit Jobs with the success of Apple.

Woz was the hero behind the technology of the original Apple, and Jonathan Ive
was the hero behind the modern look and feel of Apple, which arguably was and
still is the main success driver. Throw in some good marketing folks and the
NeXT acquisition, and you have the modern Apple.

